# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  ID: Boraras bridgittae/u./merah?

## Starlett

Hi folks, can someone advise if this is bridgittae? Is it possible to tell from my pictures?

sorry the photos are not clear as the fishes are fast and am using my phone...

Thank you so much!

----------


## Maloocom

Your first one is. The second pic top one looks like merah

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Agree with Maloocom, the ones with solid black stripe all the way to the tail are brigittae. The ones with a larger "eye" shaped black oval in the middle are merah.

----------


## Starlett

Thank you. I suspected I had mixed species too, but the Lfs kept all into a small tank, I think he said all bridgittae. Will they cross breed?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thank you. I suspected I had mixed species too, but the Lfs kept all into a small tank, I think he said all bridgittae. Will they cross breed?


Yeah, brigittae and merah are sometimes found living together in the same habitat, so they tend to get mixed together in shipments and LFS tanks. Its possible they will interbreed too.

You can read more about them in this article: http://www.aquarium-glaser.de/en/bor...h_en_1107.html

----------


## Starlett

Thanks so much. Do you think 40pcs of them in 2ft shallow tank of 27 litres is overcrowding?

----------


## Maloocom

Just nice. Coz they are small. Bro where you purchased them from? Managed to get Merah at C328 last Monday.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks so much. Do you think 40pcs of them in 2ft shallow tank of 27 litres is overcrowding?


Their bio-load is quite low (often even lesser than full grown cherry shrimps) so its possible to keep that quantity in a 27 litre tank, just keep the water clean and make sure you don't overfeed as they don't need that much food.  :Smile:

----------


## Starlett

> Just nice. Coz they are small. Bro where you purchased them from? Managed to get Merah at C328 last Monday.


I bought them from tampines superstar, because I stay in the east, all the popular Lfs are too far for me....but I wiped out all the stocks already.....oops...
I know gc has them too, can go check it out!  :Smile:

----------


## Starlett

> Their bio-load is quite low (often even lesser than full grown cherry shrimps) so its possible to keep that quantity in a 27 litre tank, just keep the water clean and make sure you don't overfeed as they don't need that much food.


Good to know, thanks. By the way, do you guys have fans on for them? Their ideal temperature at 24 to 28, that I read. 
As our weather is crazy, sometimes really hot and humid.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

So far, mine are doing well at indoor tank temperatures up to 29-30°C without issues... they are active and still maintain a deep red coloration.

These fishes are tropical fishes from our local region, so they can naturally take the typical hot weather we have here (as long as the temperature change is gradual). I guess the information online is usually geared more towards aquarists who live in temperate climates and need to heat up their tanks to suit tropical fishes, so it tends to be on the cooler side.

The main thing with higher temperatures is to ensure that there is enough aeration and surface agitation or ample oxygenation by actively photosynthesizing plants, so that it counteracts the lower oxygen content in the warmer water. These are small fishes so their oxygen requirements tend to be relatively small too.

----------


## Starlett

> So far, mine are doing well at indoor tank temperatures up to 29-30°C without issues... they are active and still maintain a deep red coloration.
> 
> These fishes are tropical fishes from our local region, so they can naturally take the typical hot weather we have here (as long as the temperature change is gradual). I guess the information online is usually geared more towards aquarists who live in temperate climates and need to heat up their tanks to suit tropical fishes, so it tends to be on the cooler side.
> 
> The main thing with higher temperatures is to ensure that there is enough aeration and surface agitation or ample oxygenation by actively photosynthesizing plants, so that it counteracts the lower oxygen content in the warmer water. These are small fishes so their oxygen requirements tend to be relatively small too.


Thanks for the advice. I hope mine will breed in time but I was told they eat their eggs, so hoping for a miracle  :Smile:

----------


## Fran09

Hi all bros, I m new to this hobby and been looking for this fish. Anyone come across this at any lfs or farm this few days? Just came back from seaview. No stock.

----------


## seudzar

Try green chapter, I saw there are a quite of them there yesterday

----------


## TheAquarist

An lfs near Bedok library sells them. Can't confirm the address

----------


## Fran09

Thx bros! Will chk out GC. Know they got 10% discount now from newspaper cutout.

----------

